# Baby House Centipede, help!



## guitarkyle (Aug 26, 2010)

I found a house centipede in my bathroom in the tub. It's very tiny so i think its a baby. I decided to keep it. I've kept a centipede before, but it wasn't a baby and I just fed it small crickets. But small crickets are way bigger than this centipede and after an extremely bad experience with flightless fruitflies (50+ escaped in my room), what can I feed it? Don't they require a decent amount of humidity also? ANY advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 27, 2010)

they will take prekilled prey


don't let them get too dry, but don't keep them real moist either.  i find them exploring fairly dry areas pretty often. they hunker down in slightly moister microhabitat for the harshest parts of the day... but it's definitely not anything i would call wet

if you are using cocosub i would keep them in the light but not lightest brown color level of moisture


----------



## guitarkyle (Aug 27, 2010)

aight thanks! i didnt have any pre-killed food (im going to buy one of those can 'o crickets today) so i decided to just kill one of the crickets i feed to my toad. so i left it in a cup of water for two hours, it didnt die. then i covered the water with surran wrap, pushing the cricket underwater and left it like that. after about 15 minutes i took it out and put it with the centipede. after about 30 minutes the cricket got back up! i dont believe it. so i ended up just breaking its neck with a spoon. it was kinda brutal :barf:


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 27, 2010)

guitarkyle said:


> aight thanks! i didnt have any pre-killed food (im going to buy one of those can 'o crickets today) so i decided to just kill one of the crickets i feed to my toad. so i left it in a cup of water for two hours, it didnt die. then i covered the water with surran wrap, pushing the cricket underwater and left it like that. after about 15 minutes i took it out and put it with the centipede. after about 30 minutes the cricket got back up! i dont believe it. so i ended up just breaking its neck with a spoon. it was kinda brutal :barf:


well there are simler ways just take the head between your thumb and index finger and apply pressure till you here pop not humane but 10 cent crickets are not going to kill my prized little buddies


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 27, 2010)

groovyspider said:


> apply pressure till you here pop


whoa, LOL ;P


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 27, 2010)

yeah, i should have been more clear. just kill the cricket by mangling its head right before you drop it in with the pede.   just make sure to remove remains if you are feeding much larger prey as they will go bad in a day or two.


you could put the crickets in the freezer, but they go yucky WAY faster.  freezing causes water crystals to slice up the cells which allows cell juice out and bacteria in


----------

